# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Wild Dolphins Observed Bringing Gifts to Humans

## Sagan

Source: http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sc...sh-humans.html 

*W*hile it's already well known that dolphins rank among the  most intelligent creatures on the planet, new research is suggesting  that they just might be one of the most magnanimous too. 

A team of biologists recently published a study examining dozens of  fascinating cases of inter-species generosity between dolphin and human,  all taking place along the shore of Australia's Tangalooma Island  Resort. According to their findings, wild dolphins have been observed  bearing gifts, such as dead "eels, tuna, squid, an octopus" to wading  humans on 23 separate occasions. 

continued...

----------


## onawheel

only to Australian humans though.. because Australians are awesome  :;):  ....but seriously that is awesome. Reminds me of receiving dead mouse gifts from cats. feel the love.

----------


## Antidote

I really want to see footage of this. I'm assuming they swim up to a human and deposit something like a dead squid in the water and swim off.

----------


## Koalafan

Dolphins....the frat dudes of the ocean  :Tongue:

----------


## panda

> Reminds me of receiving dead mouse gifts from cats. feel the love.



 :Rofl:

----------

